# Hi suggestions



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Iam getting my 50gal this weekend have to set it up let it cycle etc. was thinking of some dwarf cichlids can anybody tell me some easy ones and how many differnt kinds I can put together also numbers and can I add plants. what best for the bottom. Thanks since iam a begginer I can read all I want but would rather have advice from someone who keeps them. Thanks very much Pat.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Hi Iam getting my 50gal this weekend have to set it up let it cycle etc. was thinking of some dwarf cichlids can anybody tell me some easy ones and how many differnt kinds I can put together also numbers and can I add plants. what best for the bottom. Thanks since iam a begginer I can read all I want but would rather have advice from someone who keeps them. Thanks very much Pat.


are you sure you know how cycling works?

You know you can just get some cycled media from someone and put fish in there later the same day..


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> are you sure you know how cycling works?
> 
> You know you can just get some cycled media from someone and put fish in there later the same day..


Hi Pablo yes thanks I do have a 10 gal 
with a couple of dwarf puffers and a 20 gal community tank I have an extra filter in 20 gal where the carbon filter goes. Dont plan on putting anything in there right away as Ive got some research to do put it sure is confusing everytime you read something you get a conflicting advice. Anyway hope I can get some info on dwarfs have a nice day Pat.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

pat3612 said:


> Hi Iam getting my 50gal this weekend have to set it up let it cycle etc. was thinking of some dwarf cichlids can anybody tell me some easy ones and how many differnt kinds I can put together also numbers and can I add plants. what best for the bottom. Thanks since iam a begginer I can read all I want but would rather have advice from someone who keeps them. Thanks very much Pat.


Hi Pat,

I've had great luck with Blue Rams and don't think they are that hard to keep. You could also try Bolivian Rams, as I hear they are a bit hardier.

I would suggest, for a 50g, that you keep one species of cichlid. With rams, you want to pair them, so one male and one female. I would also suggest keeping a maximum of four (two pairs) in the tank.

They are fine with plants, actually I think they rather enjoy a planted aquarium. Ensure you give them lots of areas to hide and some flat rocks or something similar as they tend to spawn on flat areas (I've had them spawn on hygro and anubias leaves before too).

If you are doing a planted aquarium, try using flourite or eco-complete for your substrate. Expensive, but worth every penny for a planted tank.

Good luck!


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Chris I was leaning towards the blue rams so I think Ill start with one pair
and maybe a school of something. Thanks again.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I have a school of about 20 cardinal tetra's with them, look great and school nicely, especially when the rams begin spawning


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

If you buy blue rams, make sure they're wild caught, or you're buying genetic garbage shaped like a fish. commercial Rams and Platys are so horribly inbred its like a gigantic cruise ship for bacteria and disease.

If its not wild caught, you don't want it.

Bolivian Rams are more recent to the hobby and are still hardier.

in a standard sized 50 gal you can arrange about 2 or 3 different layers, so you could do festivums/dwarves on the bottom or angels and dwarves or angels dwarves and gouramis and tetras etc etc. There's a lot of options which are very functional.

Something foolproof, for example, would be 2 female pearl gouramis, a pair of silver angels, a pair of bolivian rams, a school of bleedingheart or similar hemiohromis, school of corys, bristlenose pleco, amano shrimp.

I think you'll agree its quite a stunning little combination and it'll work no problem especially if you scape the tank properly


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Pablo said:


> If you buy blue rams, make sure they're wild caught, or you're buying genetic garbage shaped like a fish. commercial Rams and Platys are so horribly inbred its like a gigantic cruise ship for bacteria and disease.
> 
> If its not wild caught, you don't want it.
> 
> ...


Hi pablo thanks sounds pretty good and you guys have given me something to think about ok Iam going to research everything might have to take out a bank loan lol Id love to have angels had them as a kid but they got so big had to give them away. Anyway thanks guys for all the suggestions.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Chris Stewart said:


> Hi Pat,
> 
> I've had great luck with Blue Rams and don't think they are that hard to keep. You could also try Bolivian Rams, as I hear they are a bit hardier.
> 
> ...


Chris would I use eco complete by its self or cover it with gravel Thanks Pat


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Actually, because I was cheap when I did up my 40g tank, I mixed eco-complete with normal black gravel. I kind of regret it now, but it hasn't had any negative side effects in regards to plant growth that I have noticed.

So the answer is, it is up to you


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Hi pablo thanks sounds pretty good and you guys have given me something to think about ok Iam going to research everything might have to take out a bank loan lol Id love to have angels had them as a kid but they got so big had to give them away. Anyway thanks guys for all the suggestions.


..?...

Angelfish will not exceed eight inches total height for standard varieties and ten inches for longfin.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello Pat,

I've been thinking of starting my third tank as a cichlids tank, during my research I came across this site;

Cichlid-forum.com Cookie cutter recipes

They list various tank sizes, and when you drill down they give examples of various tank stocking that you can use.

I'm not sure how good they are, so you might want to wait for some of the more experienced members to chime in.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Shattered said:


> Hello Pat,
> 
> I've been thinking of starting my third tank as a cichlids tank, during my research I came across this site;
> 
> ...


Ya they're not very good.

Just use cichlid forum and ask other people.

Keep in mind most people don't really understand SA behaviour and will give crapp advice. The african advice is usually better


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Shattered said:


> Hello Pat,
> 
> I've been thinking of starting my third tank as a cichlids tank, during my research I came across this site;
> 
> ...


 Thanks Ill check it out almost have my list worked out Ill post it when its finished.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Thanks Ill check it out almost have my list worked out Ill post it when its finished.


Just remember its almost guaranteed your initial list will need to be reworked. 
Also remember that Cichlids are like Ford cars. You might get one that performs precisely as advertised or it might start to rattle the third day... know what I'm saying?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Sounds more like a volkswagen, with odd electrical problems.

I'd suggest you just post your final thoughts here, Pablo knows a great deal and will give you a no BS analysis.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Stewart said:


> Sounds more like a volkswagen, with odd electrical problems.
> 
> I'd suggest you just post your final thoughts here, Pablo knows a great deal and will give you a no BS analysis.


Shh I like Volkswagen. 

thx for the compliment


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

You can always try some kribs or apistos.

http://images.google.ca/images?clie...al&hl=en&q=kribensis&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2

I've kept a pair of kribs with a pair of GBRs in a 50gal without any problems, they just stay on their own side of the tank and then you can add some dither fish.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Brian said:


> You can always try some kribs or apistos.
> 
> http://images.google.ca/images?clie...al&hl=en&q=kribensis&btnG=Search+Images&gbv=2
> 
> I've kept a pair of kribs with a pair of GBRs in a 50gal without any problems, they just stay on their own side of the tank and then you can add some dither fish.


That doesn't usually work. Its a crapshoot situation. Mixing two bottom dwelling cichlids unless you're really good at it is always going to be a crapshoot unless you overpopulate or know precisely how to divide territories.

Having a west african and CA/SA together also compounds the problem because they have different languages in their body language and do not understand eachothers warnings properly.

I definitely don't recommend anyone do this unless they really understand the behaviour of the two fish.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, I have 2 pairs of GBR's in a 40 breeder. It is heavily planted, lots of hiding spots and they basically have the tank split in two when they are spawning. Otherwise they don't really squabble too much and like to hang out in the same general areas.

Maybe I just have good tempered rams though.

Why not try one pair though and see how it goes? Especially if you want to add some angels as well. Variety always makes for an interesting tank.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Stewart said:


> Well, I have 2 pairs of GBR's in a 40 breeder. It is heavily planted, lots of hiding spots and they basically have the tank split in two when they are spawning. Otherwise they don't really squabble too much and like to hang out in the same general areas.
> 
> Maybe I just have good tempered rams though.
> 
> Why not try one pair though and see how it goes? Especially if you want to add some angels as well. Variety always makes for an interesting tank.


I was talking about mixing kribs and GBRs

Mikrogeophagus, Laetacara, Apistogramma, and several other south american species will sometimes exhibit grouping behaviour in 'no man's land' when not spawning.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

My mistake, I misread!

My mind isn't right right now...the onset of thread algae is upon me and I have to contemplate what the hell is wrong


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

True, I guess I just get really lucky? lol.

Whatever you decide on doing, the GBRs are really nice if you decide to keep them alone and the kribs are also really nice if you decide to keep them alone. I guess I just lucked out.


----------

